# SRAM Powerlink w/ Shimano Chain?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Can I use the SRAM Powerlink to connect my Ultegra HG CN-6701 chain? 

I have the pin that comes with the chain, obviously, but for some reason prefer using the quick links.

Will I run into any issues?

ETA: I also have a KMC 10-spd link, if that may be a better choice.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

9 speed link for 9 speed, etc.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

SRAM's are for one time use. If you want to be able to re-use the link for chain cleaning or whatever, use the KMC. Otherwise, either is fine.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Bought the SRAM 10 speed powerlink not knowing they can only be used once. Kept those as spares and got the KMC 10 speed link just so that I can remove the chain to clean the drivetrain properly ...


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

So that explains the KMC link I have; while the SRAM ones snap in and lock, I was questioning the quality of the KMC one because I could simply pull it off. Now I know. 

I actually have the KMC in my repair kit I bring along with me. Figured it'd be good for quick repairs on the road.

Anyway, I threw the pin in on the chain in question. No big deal, I guess.

Thanks for the info guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

Not knowing any better, I used a Sram power link with my 105 chain for over a year, taking it off and on about once a week, and have never had a issue, I average about 3000 mi's a year. But I would probably follow the other's advice and used the Kmc to be on the safe side.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I would check the clearance between the inner and outer plates, with this combination. SRAM chains used to be about .1mm narrower across the inner plates and the link would be made to provide the proper side clearance for that chain. 

The normal side clearance is in the.1-.2mm range. Anything less than .1mm risks popping the head off a pin and a master link failure. A sheet of paper is usually .1mm thick, or slightly less.

A wipperman connex is the best choice for repeated removal and it will fit properly.


----------



## oldbluejeans (Nov 14, 2002)

You asked "Can I use the SRAM Powerlink to connect my Ultegra HG CN-6701 chain? "

I have tried this and found it doesn't work. I then called SRAM and they said: No, not recommended and probably would not work. I'd try the Wipperman connex link, but so far I am not sure even this would work. In the future, I plan to steer clear of Shimano chains where I need a master link.


----------



## pamt (Sep 8, 2011)

Sram may not recommend it but I have used and reused there Power Link with no problems although you will need a set of Park chain pliers or similar to take it off. But as as others have posted your still better off using the KMC or Wipperman link


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I love Wipperman links. The only reason I don't have 11 speed Campy chains and instead use KMC chains is the lack of availability of an 11 speed Wipperman link.


----------



## oldbluejeans (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, I think you are probably right IF you are using 9spd chains. I have the 6701 10spd chains, and I called SRAM and they said: Absolutely do not use the powerlink with these chains. I can also say that both the powerlink and the kmc master link pins will NOT fit through the 6701 plates. My understanding is that the Wipperman connex link WILL work and I have some on order. Standby for results.


----------



## pamt (Sep 8, 2011)

oldbluejeans said:


> Yes, I think you are probably right IF you are using 9spd chains. I have the 6701 10spd chains, and I called SRAM and they said: Absolutely do not use the powerlink with these chains. I can also say that both the powerlink and the kmc master link pins will NOT fit through the 6701 plates. My understanding is that the Wipperman connex link WILL work and I have some on order. Standby for results.


I raced my MTB on a 1091R (10speed) chain all last season and removed/reinstalled the chain with the same power link and never had any issue.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*maybe...*

I can believe that a SRAM link might not fit, based on the measurements that I took some years ago, but I also measured KMC, Wipperman and Shimano chains and found those three to have essentially the same width across the inner plates.

The smart thing to do is use calipers or a micrometer and measure the width, right across the pin holes. You can also install the master links and use a feeler gage between the inner and outer plates to measure the clearance. You want at least .004, but not more than .008.

KMC links all tend to have a loose fit, with a side clearance around .008 inch.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

While on the ph. speaking to FSA tech guys about some chainring compatibility issues he clearly stated that Shimano chains are made by KMC.

Now it's possible that KMC has a separate production line making Shimano chains to 'some other spec', but not likely.


----------



## oldbluejeans (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, good for you! When you can do that with CN6701 chains let me know. That is the issue I was dealing with. Of course the powerlink works with SRAM chains, they make both items.


----------

